# MECA Show - Autorama Sacramento Feb. 20th



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

This will be the first MECA show in California. I have decided to promote MECA shows this year instead of IASCA. Please stop by the MECA website: Welcome to MECA! The rule books are FREE! (Imagine that) Just print them out. 

I will be running the So Cal shows and Aubrey Carter will be handling the Nor Cal shows. Jeff and Andy from World Champions and World Class Judges Test Your Boom™ will be doing SPL at the events that allow us to have SPL.

The wesite for the Autorama show is :RodShows.com - The Longest Running Indoor Car Shows in the World!

The entry fee for this show is : $30
The show will begin at : 10am and run until judging is finished.
We will be offering all classes of MECA SQ
You can pre-register by contacting me ( Todd Woodworth ) at : 
[email protected] or by phone at (909) 816-2640

The entry fee includes entry to the show. Normal entry is $18 ea. and parking is $10 for the "normal" people attending the show so you can do the math really quick and realize you're getting a $46 value plus competing in the MECA show for $30, which is a hell of a deal.

I'd like to thank Fred Lynch and Arc Audio for helping to make this a possibility. Their continued support of sound quality in the automobile has made many of the SQ shows on the west coast possible.

This will be an awesome event and a great way to kick off the 2010 season in Cali for MECA. I know many of you from my shows last year. You can expect bigger and better shows this year. 

We will be incorporating SPL at the shows at any venue that will let us. In addition, I expect much more industry support this year, as well.

See you there

-Todd


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Todd,

This is AWESOME!!! Can't wait....

Mike


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good Job. glad to see MECA in the West


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad that you and Aubrey have been successful in bringing MECA to the west coast. I got to meet Aubrey at MECA Finals in 2008 and I'm sure you guys will have great success with the MECA format out there.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I am really excited about all of this. Too bad family comes first for the very first show of the season and it happens to be in NORCAL :surprised: Well, gotta make the wife happy I guess. Don't get the wife ticked off......well I think alot of you know the rest of the story. I am 1000% sure Todd will run the Modesto deal as well as myself and probably better.  Looking forward to the pictures and comments after this one is finished.


Gonna be a great 2010 season out west!


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

It would be really cool if you guys can get this up and running out west and at some point have a MECA show in conjunction with CES and/or SEMA. I could see us having a corral area for competition cars and also sending the judges out to judge cars in the booths. That would be a cool MECA show.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ that would be expensive. I'm sure Todd and Aubrey would put up the 30k for booth space


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Please note:
The MECA entry fee includes entry for 1 ( One) person. Sorry for the confusion. I can't edit the original post.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

BigRed said:


> ^^ that would be expensive. I'm sure Todd and Aubrey would put up the 30k for booth space


Steve Stern already has a MECA booth at CES. Using that booth and recruiting some manufacturer sponsors could make for a really cool show.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> Steve Stern already has a MECA booth at CES. Using that booth and recruiting some manufacturer sponsors could make for a really cool show.


having a 10x10 booth and recruiting manufacturer sponsors is different than to have a corral area for sq cars to have a show at CES. I'm just merely pointing out it would be buku expensive and probably not financially sound. I'm all for it, but I just don't think it would make sense for MECA financially. the floor space is REALLY expensive. Now if they could take some parking lot space by north hall, and get a good deal it might be doable. 

On a good note, MECA is here on the west coast


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Do you have any other dates yet?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Todd, check your PM's.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

AutoRama is a great venue to open the Meca season on the west coast. 
Is Big Red coming up for the event? I'm sure a couple Northern cali guys are looking forward to competing against him again. We didnt like our ass whooping we got when we hit the regional for iasca in socal last year 

See Ya there.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

SQHemi said:


> AutoRama is a great venue to open the Meca season on the west coast.
> Is Big Red coming up for the event? I'm sure a couple Northern cali guys are looking forward to competing against him again. We didnt like our ass whooping we got when we hit the regional for iasca in socal last year
> 
> See Ya there.


Alright SoCal, Norcal showed up at the IASCA regionals....your turn!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Alright SoCal, Norcal showed up at the IASCA regionals....your turn!


If you want to take on the Big Red Beast you'll have to come South. :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope to have 3 to 4 cars total with me 

cant wait!

b


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> I hope to have 3 to 4 cars total with me
> 
> cant wait!
> 
> b


Sweet! Can't wait either! 
Do I hear anything from the So Cal boys?
gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Sweet! Can't wait either!
> Do I hear anything from the So Cal boys?
> gf


Nah, they're skeeered.  I'll be there for sure.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Sweet! Can't wait either!
> Do I hear anything from the So Cal boys?
> gf





Boostedrex said:


> Nah, they're skeeered.



Terrified


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

I have been working my ass off to get everything going between normal work load at ARC and with the MECA judges training as well as the MSE seminar with Mark Eldridge comming out for the first time to California for his course.

Moving onto the week of the 19th is the Sacramento Autorama show at Cal Expo... in addition to the MECA SQ competition on the 19th, The normal festivities at the show, and the almost 50 ARC Audio cars we have commming to the event, I have also been working diligently with Mark Eldridge and the promoter of the event to host a SQ showcase in its own private building in BLDG#4 at the Cal Expo Center... 

The building will be carpeted and filled with acoustical draperiesand things to portray a high end feel. Featuring only 10 vehicles these vehicles are being brought by various mid and high end manufactures to help promote nothing but high end sound quality to a wide variety of demographics that will attend the show. 

The concept is with assistance from the promoter of the show we will be advertising and signage about the showcase building which is there to encourage attendee's, with the assistance from vehicle owers of manufacture staff members to sit in and experience another level of car audio that most people never have a chance to hear. For this building we currently have the following individuals and manufactures supporting the event and bringing vehicles..

Arc Audio
Hybrid Audio
FRP Customs
Zapco
Soundstream
Focal
Image Dynamics
My Passat
Morel
(1 more vendor pending)


As a result of working in depth with the promoter we will have the oppurtunity to use this building as part of local, and regional news casts as well as many other nationalmedia oppurtunities to not necesssairly promote a single manufacture... but to promote car audio and hi-end audio as a whole to help break that stereotype that car audio is nothing more than the idiot kid behind you at the intersection shaking your mirriors...

I hope to see some of you there and to take oppurtunity to the first show of the year on the west coast and the first west coastr MECA event.. and take the time to listen to all of the various levels of quality competition cars that will be at the event... its a great way to start off a new year with a great organization that is founded on the properties of music and sound in its most natural and original form..

Unfortunatly Mark willl not be able to attend the event in Sacramento


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> I have been working my ass off to get everything going between normal work load at ARC and with the MECA judges training as well as the MSE seminar with Mark Eldridge comming out for the first time to California for his course.
> 
> Moving onto the week of the 19th is the Sacramento Autorama show at Cal Expo... in addition to the MECA SQ competition on the 19th, The normal festivities at the show, and the almost 50 ARC Audio cars we have commming to the event, I have also been working diligently with Mark Eldridge and the promoter of the event to host a SQ showcase in its own private building in BLDG#4 at the Cal Expo Center...
> 
> ...


SQ competition is on the 19th or 20th?
Please confirm.
gf


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Saturday the 20th is the MECA competition..


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I will be there its close to home sort of.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

aweosme jim! cant wait to finally hear your car this time! 

b


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great show and some seriously amazing sounding cars today!! That was a TOUGH first time out judging for me. Thank you to everyone for the patience you showed me today.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got home after a nice 2 hour drive. i want to thank Todd for doing MECA this year, Fred for holding the event. and greg, zach, and bill for judging. espeically for the first itme judges, i know its tough, but as its always been said, as long as its consistent, its fine  and like first time competitors, we all should help each other out and get things rolling along. 

also wanna thank everyone for coming and letting me hear some AMAZING cars...espeically Vince, man...i really really didnt want to get out of your car...if i could sit there all day, i would...

listening to "revenge" from the braveheart soundtrack, a track htat i RARELY find appealing to listen to in most cars (including my own) was simply stunning in the scion...WOW...

anyway...check with you guys later!

Bing

p.s. zach, all that talk about not competing... told you your car has great potential and is already quite awesome!

i am dead tired...gonna go take a hot shower and watch some TV.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Bing, very nice of you to say bro. Thanks for the kind words. I surely can't complain about my results from my first comp today.  Though, you did pretty decent yourself!

Zach


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Great event!! Great cars!! I still think a street fight would have been a better tie breaker 

Thanks to Todd for organizing MECA in Cali., thanks to Fred for the venue, and thanks to the Judges Greg, Zack, and Bill.

Looking forward to the 1st Socal event, I'll be down to rep. NorCal 

See you guys next time!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Great event!! Great cars!! I still think a street fight would have been a better tie breaker
> 
> Thanks to Todd for organizing MECA in Cali., thanks to Fred for the venue, and thanks to the Judges Greg, Zack, and Bill.
> 
> ...


LOL! I totally agree, a street fight would've been the best solution. I had 2 pairs of gloves in the car for just such an occasion.  

Congrats on your great finishes Mike. After hearing your car, I'm VERY glad that I don't have to compete against you!

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I for one had a ball. It is good to see new faces and new fresh judges. I spent today playing around with the test disc that showed up yesturday why I was at the show and well the woofer is going back in the front of the car it just sounds so much more appealing. With my front stage set it will be a good blend of sub in the front whatch out. I guess mod is for meeeee. Thanks again Todd and all that put on this show. Where is the pic that we took of the show with all of us or did I break the camera?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim, you're going back into the mod class? Great!  LOL! Thank you again for allowing me the pleasure of listening to your car. I hate that I didn't get a chance to talk with you some more at the show. I look forward to seeing you at the next event.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone have the offical results? Todd i know is super swamped with stuff...and i forgot to write everything down...

need it for an article for motormusicmag.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I just checked and they aren't posted on MECA's website yet.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> just got home after a nice 2 hour drive. i want to thank Todd for doing MECA this year, Fred for holding the event. and greg, zach, and bill for judging. espeically for the first itme judges, i know its tough, but as its always been said, as long as its consistent, its fine  and like first time competitors, we all should help each other out and get things rolling along.
> 
> also wanna thank everyone for coming and letting me hear some AMAZING cars...espeically Vince, man...i really really didnt want to get out of your car...if i could sit there all day, i would...
> 
> ...


Bing,
Thank you brother for the kind words, it means alot coming from you.
I really appreciate your feeback and the fact that you always bring with you the most challanging tracks in your collection. I love that! It really gives me the opportunity to find my weak points and improve. 
I am truly humbled by the results of the event. I truly was not expecting all that hardware! I am so grateful to my team for all their hard work. Paco and Scott, you guys are the heart and soul of our team and you guys continue to rise up to the challange each and every event, so a HUGE THANK YOU to you guys for all your efforts! I am truly blessed to have both of you on our team and I believe 2010 will bring success to us all. 
A big thank you to Fred and Arc Audio for puttting this event together and Todd for all his hard work (as always!) and to the judges as well. Robert Jr and Sr at Zapco, thanks to both of you for your continued support to MECA and the car audio industry. It's companies like yours that will ensure our industry stays alive through these challanging times. It really takes a team effort from alot of people to out on an event like this and everyone rallied together to get it done.
Finally to my vendors who sponsored our space in the sound quality showcase room, Soundstream, Dynaudio, Focal and Hybrid Audio. It was an honor to represent you and your products at this event and I hope we made you proud! I am also looking forward to a great 2010 competition season here in California with MECA and I am confidant it will result is an increase in business for us all. This is truly a partnership and we all have to do our part to ensure the success of our vendors and we are committed to do just that.
Cheers!
Vince
aka Godfather!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Vince, where's that DIYMA group photo?? And again, just WOW on your car!! Amazing work and it shows!

Zach


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

did anyone take pictures?


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Hey Vince, where's that DIYMA group photo?? And again, just WOW on your car!! Amazing work and it shows!
> 
> Zach


Since my camera batteries died in the middle of awards, Scott B. had to use his camera so I am waiting for them. As soon as I get them I will post on my website and post a link here!
Thanks for the kind words my friend and congrats to you also. I do want to hear your car. Maybe the next event or if you are in the area stop by the shop!
By the way, the offer still stands for a DIY meet at my store anytime, just let me know when you want to schedule one.

Vince


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Great event! Thanks to all the judges, supporters that made the event happen, and those who put the event together. It was fun to hang out, listen, and meet everyone. For a first timer, I felt welcomed by everyone which made it all the more great! Also gotta thank Bing. Without you, I'd feel like a small fish in a large ocean. 

I look forward to the future events. 

Anthony


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I gotta say that this was the greatest experience for me and I'm so glad i went. Had some issues getting there, but it worked out and I'm so happy it did. You guys all showed me a ton of stuff and my brain is still trying to recover from all the great information I got. 

Vince and Scott, thanks for showing me around and taking me to meet people and just letting me tag around and listen and learn. I truely am motivated to get my car done and I think, after seeing what's out there, I'm about ready to enter the comp world. I was so intemidated before becasue i've never been to one and now that i saw what was out there this weekend, speaking about the event, I'm not so intimedated anymore. It looks like it would be a cool event and something great to do to, if nothing else, just get a feel of where my stuff is at and how to improve on it. You all have great systems and while I didn't get to listen to them all, I've heard bing's before and I've heard the Impala before at the Norcal meet. But the other cars I sat in were great as well. 

Vince, thanks for helping me understand some things. I actually think I figured something out, while I'm not sure what it is, i could tell a difference in the music. You plaid Spanish Harlem in the SCION, which is unreal by the way and congrats, but I listened to it in another car. What I heard was her voice acutally sounding a little bit lagging or almost echoing in another car, where as yours was just crisp and defined. I don't know what it was that I heard but I know how I heard it. So even with that little bit of breakthrough it made me realize that there's a lot to learn. 

Bottom line is that there are a lot of great sounding cars out there, and I'm excited to get mine done and get everyone to listen to it and critique it so I know where to go. 

I'll stop rambling, but I wanted to say thank you for everyone giving me this great experience, even if you didn't know you were doing it, you did. Thanks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Man I gotta say that this was the greatest experience for me and I'm so glad i went.


So, you did go. Glad to hear it, man. Sounds like you made the right decision on what to do with your weekend, lol.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh for sure. I'm soooo happy I went. I had money issues which is why I wasn't going to go but I was able to remidy that for the weekend. So I'm very happy I got to go.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Bing,
> Thank you brother for the kind words, it means alot coming from you.
> I really appreciate your feeback and the fact that you always bring with you the most challanging tracks in your collection. I love that! It really gives me the opportunity to find my weak points and improve.
> I am truly humbled by the results of the event. I truly was not expecting all that hardware! I am so grateful to my team for all their hard work. Paco and Scott, you guys are the heart and soul of our team and you guys continue to rise up to the challange each and every event, so a HUGE THANK YOU to you guys for all your efforts! I am truly blessed to have both of you on our team and I believe 2010 will bring success to us all.
> ...


Vince,

Do you have it sounding better than it did at the regional event?

I really enjoyed hearing it.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Oh for sure. I'm soooo happy I went. I had money issues which is why I wasn't going to go but I was able to remidy that for the weekend. So I'm very happy I got to go.


Scott, it was good to see you there man. I apologize that I wasn't able to actually hang out and talk more than I did. I'm really looking forward to some seat time in your car in the near future as well. I think you'll have a great sounding system! 

Zach


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Zach. Yeah you were a little busy working and learning yourself. No big deal. I'm going to start working on the trunk tonight, wiring etc, so I'm hoping that this weekend I'll be up and running. It's also going to depend on when the rest of my parts come in. Mainly the oem dash piece. i don't want to set everything, disconnect it, and have to set it again. So if that comes this week, we'll be golden. 

I was really just trying to lay back this weekend and soak up some stuff. Talk a little and ask a lot and mainly listen, to cars and people. SO I think I acomplished what I was going for.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Vince,
> 
> Do you have it sounding better than it did at the regional event?
> 
> I really enjoyed hearing it.


I am happier with it now than I was at Regionals. We made spatial and tonal improvements with our last tuning session. I think your symphony track you heard will have better depth and placement now than it did in Riverside. Attending Marks seminar was the best investment I have made in car audio! If he gets down to Socal this year do not miss it my friend. Start a little savings fund now and you wont regret it!
gf


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Scooter, when did you come? did i see you? hehe...

Michael, cant wait for a socal show, i plan to bring my guys down south one of those comps and hang out with you socal peeps


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

OK guys,
Here are the first round of pics from the show!
I am still waiting for the DIY group photo, so I will post when I get them on my website!
Enjoy!
gf
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: 2010 Autorama and MECA Car Audio Competition


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> Scooter, when did you come? did i see you? hehe...
> 
> Michael, cant wait for a socal show, i plan to bring my guys down south one of those comps and hang out with you socal peeps



Yeah Bing I was there. I had the black zip up hoodie on, gold seal on the chest. I was just roaming a bit looking at everyone's rides. You were pretty busy too talking with everyone getting this set up etc. I wasn't gonna bug you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Michael, cant wait for a socal show, i plan to bring my guys down south one of those comps and hang out with you socal peeps


Bing,

Since nothing has blown up in my car for awhile it's sounding decent and BigRed has a surprise. 

Bring it on.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ah okay, hehe sorry about that, with 3 brand new competitors with me, i was running around to make sure they were taken care of with the judging and stuff 

next time, just come and grab me  hehe

thanks Vince for the pics!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh that's what it looked like you were doing. I just didn't wanna interrupt you. I went over a few times to say hi but you were pretty busy! No biggie, I'm sure we'll see eachother again sometime soon. I'll have to get together with you when I'm done with mine and get opinions. 

i guess what I should do is have a big bbq at vinces and just have all of you out to listen and critique my ride, and we can all check out everyone's stuff. Be a good pr booster for vince too!! 

We should get a meet toghether somewhere soon though, cause I know there were a few new guys on here locally that wanted to get together with some people to hear cars and meet eachother. I thought V-vill would be a good spot cause it does have a decent sized lot and it's kind of in the middle of all of us norcal / bay area folks. Just a thought!


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

godfathr said:


> Since my camera batteries died in the middle of awards, Scott B. had to use his camera so I am waiting for them. As soon as I get them I will post on my website and post a link here!
> Thanks for the kind words my friend and congrats to you also. I do want to hear your car. Maybe the next event or if you are in the area stop by the shop!
> By the way, the offer still stands for a DIY meet at my store anytime, just let me know when you want to schedule one.
> 
> Vince


And wait you shall.........LOL. The pics are coming soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you guys keep saying 'Scott B'. As in Buwalda? Just wondering, since that would certainly be quite a trip out from Atlanta.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

OK boys, here are the DIYMA group pics from Autorama.
Page 7 and 8 on my event album!
Enjoy!
gf
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: 2010 Autorama and MECA Car Audio Competition


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> you guys keep saying 'Scott B'. As in Buwalda? Just wondering, since that would certainly be quite a trip out from Atlanta.


Scott B. from Cali! He is the NorCal Hybrid Audio rep! 
gf


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone- My name is Scott Baughman and I am RPM Sales and Marketing. I represent ARC Audio, Focal and Hybrid-Audio as well as Wetsounds and Compustar. If I can ever help anyone out with a question please don't hesitate to ask. I am also a certified MECA judge and a long time SQ hobbiest.

Thanks
Scott B


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

pdqwrx said:


> Hello everyone- My name is Scott Baughman and I am RPM Sales and Marketing. I represent ARC Audio, Focal and Hybrid-Audio as well as Wetsounds and Compustar. If I can ever help anyone out with a question please don't hesitate to ask. I am also a certified MECA judge and a long time SQ hobbiest. *And I have a SICK Charger that sounds downright amazing!!*
> 
> Thanks
> Scott B


Fixed for you Scott.  Thanks again for the feedback on my car and I'll be sure to give you a holler when it's ready to be tuned. Great seeing you again at the show.

Zach


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Fixed for you Scott.  Thanks again for the feedback on my car and I'll be sure to give you a holler when it's ready to be tuned. Great seeing you again at the show.
> 
> Zach


Still wrong Scott I think....Scott from Audio Xperts has the Hybrid Charger?

Scott B


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

There are way too many Scott's!
How can we all keep track?
Haha!
gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

pdqwrx said:


> Still wrong Scott I think....Scott from Audio Xperts has the Hybrid Charger?
> 
> Scott B


Ah! You're right. I fail.  I totally forgot his screename has to do with Hemi. Duh! My bad.


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good old Stereo Showcase, Vallejo,Ca. I rememeber you Scott. Good to see you got it together.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Vince once again congrats on the win and your results for the whole team. Still didn't get a chance to listen to the car. Maybe next time I am up in your area I can sneak in a listen. Felt to bad to ask with how much you were in and out of that thing the whole weekend. 

To all the judges I wanted to say thank you for all your hard work. Its usually no fun being a judge but you guys did a great job. 

Todd thank you for coming up and putting this on. First MECA show in Cali i think it went off great. 

Fred thank you for organizing the SQ show case room and all your hard work. The man was running around the whole weekend.


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Robert....Do you remember this very special moment?


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Vince once again congrats on the win and your results for the whole team. Still didn't get a chance to listen to the car. Maybe next time I am up in your area I can sneak in a listen. Felt to bad to ask with how much you were in and out of that thing the whole weekend.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you sir!
> Stop by anytime brother.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Vince once again congrats on the win and your results for the whole team. Still didn't get a chance to listen to the car. Maybe next time I am up in your area I can sneak in a listen. Felt to bad to ask with how much you were in and out of that thing the whole weekend.
> 
> To all the judges I wanted to say thank you for all your hard work. Its usually no fun being a judge but you guys did a great job.
> 
> ...



So I got a tech call and didnt get to finish what I was saying there. 

Also wanted to give a big thanks Bing and all of the West Coast Team Zapco guys for coming out. You guys all did an awesome job and we are glad to have you on the team. 



pdqwrx said:


> Robert....Do you remember this very special moment?


Man that was only day one of the show too wasnt it? Where is the pic of me signing to you that you are number one?


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to chime and say many thanks to Fred & Todd for making this happen, there was tremendous amount of work involved making this happen and it turned out to be a good kick off to the '10 season. Zapco, Hybrid Audio, Focal, Dynaudio, Soundstream, Morel and Arc Audio really came thru on the vendor side to support the MECA organization and it was great to have their support.

Zach and Greg had their hands full judging on their first time out and pulled it off nicely. Greg just don't ever get out of my car again and tell me my score was in the low 20's..... i am getting old ya know, i could have went into cardiac arrest right there.:laugh:

I appreciate the opportunity given to sit in some of the best sounding cars in Nor Cal and wow did i learn from it. Jim's car sounded amazing, even with his sub issues, it was truly a delight to sit in the car and just relax.... downright amazing. It will be a force to be reckoned with AGAIN once he is back with the front sub setup. I look forward to the next time we meet, i have so many more questions.

The feedback from those who listened to my charger and vince's scion was priceless information that i truly appreciate. It's good to know the how's and why's of the sound issues that we are still dealing with as we fine-tune in the future. 


And by the way, did anyone get video of Fred driving around on the motorized ice chest? Fun Times.

Scott Welch
SQHemi '07 SRT8 Charger


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

RESULTS !!

I finally got access to the MECA database and figured out how to post the results.

The people who tied are in the wrong order until Steve fixes that tomorrow, but the rest is right.

Here is the link:

Event Results


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hope mike sees it before the change, he wont be asking for a street fight anymore haha

thanks todd!

b


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that up Todd. I look forward to catching up with you again at one of the future comps.

Zach


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what a great show (sorry it has taken so long to get a posting with my .02 cents up here!)! Thanks goes out to Todd, Aubrey and Steve for making Meca happen out here in CA! I would also like to personally thank all of the competitors for making it out for the show. I had a great time auditioning your vehicles and you all have done wonderful work in your cars! 

Sorry Scott, after being treated to the sound (old school equipment rules!) in your car, I had to throw a psyche out to you... Awesome job on that Charger, though!

That was a great show, I can't wait to get back up to Kustom Kar for the next one! Here's looking forward to a year of Judging & Competing in MECA!


----------

